# Sweet & Spicy Wings



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2014)

SWEET & SPICY WINGS

Ingredients:
- ¼ cup balsamic vinegar 
- ¼ cup orange marmalade
- ¼ cup hot sauce 
- 4 pounds bone-in chicken wings

Whisk together vinegar, marmalade, and hot sauce in a bowl.  Add wings in the bowl. stir to coat. Place on grill over low heat. Grill for 15 minutes a side.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds really good PF. I just bought a new jar of Marmalade too. I think I'll marinate them overnight?
Copied and pasted.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 30, 2014)

I just got some marmalade too!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 30, 2014)

These sound different. In a good way.
I'm always looking for a new sauce to try. I think I'll give them a go.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds interesting, although the orange marmalade I have tastes really bitter to me. I also have some of Penzey's Raspberry Enlightenment. I might try that with this.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 30, 2014)

Horseradish is really good with marmalade as a shrimp dipping sauce, bet it would make for some great wings too, along with the rest of the recipe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2014)

It was spectacular!  Enjoy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 30, 2014)

I think I'll try this with breast strips.  DH and I were just talking about what a good dip the marmalade/horseradish made, and what, other than shrimp, might also be good with it.  I said I thought chicken too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds like several off us had the same ideas with marmalade.  I also have some Apricot Habañero Preserves I want to try in a chicken glaze.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh, that sounds yummy!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 31, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds interesting, although the orange marmalade I have tastes really bitter to me. I also have some of Penzey's Raspberry Enlightenment. I might try that with this.


Stirling and I find all marmalade tastes bitter. We never buy it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 31, 2014)

Canadian marmalade tastes bitter to me too, but Smuckers is the only kind we get in our area, it's sweet.  BTW, I wish we could get the good, bitter Canadian stuff here!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 31, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds interesting, although the orange marmalade I have tastes really bitter to me. I also have some of Penzey's Raspberry Enlightenment. I might try that with this.



I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who finds marmalade bitter.  I'd probably substitute apricot.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks great! After you remove the chicken, I would put the marinade in a sauce pan, bring it to a boil, then simmer and reduce to thicken. Yum, a sauce to drizzle over.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 31, 2014)

I plan on reserving some in case I want to add some as a finishing sauce after grilling, as grilling can tend to lose a sauce's intensity. But I do plan on basting throughout the cooking process anyway.
I like my sauces


----------



## roadfix (Jan 31, 2014)

I have several jars of OM on hand.  I will try this recipe next.  Less ingredients to work with than the usual OM sriracha hot wings I normally do with sugar and honey.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 31, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Canadian marmalade tastes bitter to me too, but Smuckers is the only kind we get in our area, it's sweet.  BTW, I wish we could get the good, bitter Canadian stuff here!


Yeah, the "good" British stuff is even worse. 

I wonder what it would be like if I strained out the orange peel. We have a jar of Robertson's Original Orange Marmalade. I don't remember how it got here. Nah, I should just give it to a food bank.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 31, 2014)

I love bitter marmalade...you could try honey mixed with orange juice.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 31, 2014)

I love the bitterness of orange marmalade, too.  In fact, that reminds me, I just used the last of my jar of King Kelly.  Must add it to the shopping list.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 31, 2014)

Some time ago, *Janet H* made a great list for marmalade uses, and I copied it off. I'm adding yours to the list Dawg, as horseradish seems a good pairing for shrimp or chicken.
*Orange Marmalade - Wondrous stuff* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			I LOVE orange marmalade. There are many brands ranging from sweet and  smooth to bitter and snappy and you can make your own of course but my  go to staple is Made by King Kelly.  It's cheap, has loads of peel and  awesome flavor!







   Beyond the obvious punchy topping for toasted muffins and bagels it's a miracle ingredient.  Fast, fun and zesty.

Zesty orange Salad Dressing: Dollop of orange marmalade, olive oil, vinegar, orange juice and a little prepared mustard.

Fast Glazed Beets: In skillet melt 1/4 cup of marmalade, 1/4 cup butter,  juice form 1/2 lemon, cracked pepper and salt.  Add a can of sliced  beets and heat through, coating with glaze.

Orange Marmalade Sriracha Wings: Mix up Marmalade, hot sauce and honey.   Grill wings until cooked. Brush with glaze and grill another few  minutes being careful not to burn.

Yogurt: Add a tablespoon to plain yogurt

Creamcheese icing: 1 block of cream cheese, 1/2 C marmalade, 1 tsp vanilla, juice of 1/2 lemon, 2 cups powdered sugar

Tangy Pork Chops: 1 T soy sauce, 1/3 C marmalade, 1 C orange juice, 1 T  balsamic Vinegar, minced garlic, 1 t water. Combine.   Cook pork chops  in frying pan. remove chops from pans and deglaze pan with orange  mixture. Pour over Chops and serve.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think my favorite to make has been kumquat marmalade.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 31, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think my favorite to make has been kumquat marmalade.



Oooh.  The "inside out" little citrus, I bet that would be good!  Recipe por favor?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Oooh.  The "inside out" little citrus, I bet that would be good!  Recipe por favor?



When I made it I just adapted an orange marmalade recipe I found on line.  If I wanted to make it again, I would just look for a not too sugary recipe, again.


----------

